# When do you start taking Evening Primrose Oil? Any experiences?



## flubdub

Do you take it to ripen the cervix? Does anyone think it works?
How much do you take and when should I start?
Thanks :flower:


----------



## Tulip

I took it from 38 weeks i think. 1000mg vaginally at night, 1000mg orally in the morning (orally so I didnt leak oil during the day :haha:)

I ended up going from 3cm - 8cm dilated in 3 hours, not bad for a first labour, so it may well have helped me x


----------



## gemabee

i took it from 36 weeks... 1000mg on a mornin... 1000mg on a night - all orally.
in my labour i went from 4cm to 10cm in an hour nd a half because my cervix was so soft.
so it worked for me.


----------



## jojo-m

ooh Id not heard of this, definately worth thinking about! x


----------



## 123davis

i started at 34 weeks just one capsule a day and i had my little girl at 36 weeks and dilated fast to. defo works. but it will not put u in labour unless ur cervix is ready to do so!! xx


----------



## 2016

I started at 35 weeks with 500mg In the morning and at night. Had a bloody show the next day!
Had my little boy at 35+6 and dialated really fast. Not 100% sure if it was the EPO though because that would be pretty fast and I was at risk of preterm labour anyway.


----------



## Chantibug

wow i heard a lot about EPO but I think I will begin to look into it more thoroughly now and start it around 37 weeks!


----------



## flubdub

Wow! Some fab stories! Im interested to see that people seem to dilate really quickly, as I am usually in labour for two days, and from the first contraction to the birth - each contraction is agony! So definately going to try it I think.
So should I start it at 35 weeks? x


----------



## 123davis

any time from 34 weeks. thats when im starting mine.


----------



## kell

2016 said:


> I started at 35 weeks with 500mg In the morning and at night. Had a bloody show the next day!
> Had my little boy at 35+6 and dialated really fast. Not 100% sure if it was the EPO though because that would be pretty fast and I was at risk of preterm labour anyway.

Did you take it orally? I'm defo trying it but with this being my 5th I'm abit worried about things moving too quickly. My youngest was a 4 hour labour x


----------



## 123davis

i took it orally i didnt like the idea of putting it up there lol!! just try it and see how it goes. x


----------



## Pippasdvision

kell said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I started at 35 weeks with 500mg In the morning and at night. Had a bloody show the next day!
> Had my little boy at 35+6 and dialated really fast. Not 100% sure if it was the EPO though because that would be pretty fast and I was at risk of preterm labour anyway.
> 
> Did you take it orally? I'm defo trying it but with this being my 5th I'm abit worried about things moving too quickly. My youngest was a 4 hour labour xClick to expand...

I was wondering this too I don't want to go too quickly but I want to try it


----------



## 123davis

it wont do nothing that your cervix isnt ready to do. :)


----------



## Bexyboop

Can I ask how you took it vaginally? Did you just put the capsual up there or did you burst it? I have been taking it orally since 37 weeks but wonder if I should try it down below too.


----------



## Foxy89

Bexyboop said:


> Can I ask how you took it vaginally? Did you just put the capsual up there or did you burst it? I have been taking it orally since 37 weeks but wonder if I should try it down below too.

I hadnt even heard of this but reading through that was going to be my question how do you get a liquid to go up there?? :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

I've been taking 2 capsules a day (500mg each) from about 37wks I think. The past week I have been taking 3. Last night I also insterted into vaginally and it freaked me out lol... tried to fish it out after an hour but it had already dissolved. Will insert one tonight too, dunno whether to do one or two. 

You can burst it if you like but the plastic casing they're in dissolve anyway so you don't need to burst them. Make sure you wear a pad because the oil that comes out isn't very pleasant :sick:


----------



## 2016

kell said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I started at 35 weeks with 500mg In the morning and at night. Had a bloody show the next day!
> Had my little boy at 35+6 and dialated really fast. Not 100% sure if it was the EPO though because that would be pretty fast and I was at risk of preterm labour anyway.
> 
> Did you take it orally? I'm defo trying it but with this being my 5th I'm abit worried about things moving too quickly. My youngest was a 4 hour labour xClick to expand...

Yes just orally, although I had planned to add 1000mg vaginally at 37 weeks.

Oh and I have been taking it post partum as well and found it really helped bring me down from the hormonal crash a lot more gently. Also contains vitamin E which is great while BF. :thumbup:


----------

